# Verkaufe GTX 670 Phantom



## Triplezer0 (14. August 2014)

Grafikkarte befand sich 2 Jahre in Betrieb. Wurde von mir niemals übertaktet. In Original Verpackung.

190,- € + Versand

Nur über Paypal.


----------

